# Shuffle clignote trois fois orange



## guigs91 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
Alors j'ai besoin de votre aide car hier malheuresement j'ai marcher sur le chargeur usb de mon shuffle,bref j'essaie de connecter mon shuffle il clignote trois fois orange puis s'arrete et il n'est pas detecter par mon pc,donc suis je bon a racheter un nouveau chargeur?

Sinon mon shuffle fonctionne bien mais bon je peux plus changer les musiques!


----------



## grigoir_bezslov (14 Avril 2009)

salut, j'ai a peu pré le meme probleme...quand je branche mon shuffle sur l ordi il clignote trois fois en orange puis plus rien...message=> peripherique usb non reconnu, meme chose quand je le branche a mon chargeur d'iPhone... aidez moi s'il vous plaiiit


----------

